# Need help keeping my hat on!



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

I spent about three hours experimenting with my witch outfit today - I'm very happy with my new dress, and really love the "hazel" witch shoes, and the overall look I've come up with so far.

Only problem I had is that my hat really didn't want to stay on over top of my wig. I have three different witch hats and they all did the same thing - I'd pull them down as tight as I could but they'd eventually work their way back up and fall off if I bumped them on anything. I do a lot of moving around Halloween night, adjusting the occasional prop, changing CD's, refilling a fog machine or two, and of course greeting tots! The hat is really important for that authentic witch look, so something needs to be done!

Anyone have any experience or ideas on how to better secure a witch hat to your head? Pins? Ties? Velcro??

Here's the wig I'm using:
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/edwardian-banshee-wig/

I suppose I could try something less full, but I really like the gray curly hair. 

I appreciate any and all suggestions!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I'd sew it onto the wig if it was me. Needle and regular thread.

if you're really careful you could do it WHILE wearing it to make sure you got it set in the right place. Sew into the area where the cone part hits the brim, and you won't even notice the thread if it's a smooth hat.

I would do this, and probably end up sticking myself and sewing my hair into it too, but I wouldn't have a big problem with that. I am a bit of a freak tho. 

Other solution would be to make some simple ties and sew them into the hat and tie it under your chin. Added bonus would be that it would keep your wig secure also.


----------



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I'd sew it onto the wig if it was me. Needle and regular thread.


That's an excellent idea , something that would never occur to me, and something I might even be able to do! I'd probably better try it on and mark the approximate area to sew and then remove it and give it a go - cause I KNOW I would poke myself silly. Sewing and I are only mildly acquainted......... 

Thanks, Frankie's Girl!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Are you wearing a wig cap under the wig? My concern with sewing the two things together is if the hat should get bumped, it might just pull your wig off with the hat. 

If you are wearing a wig cap, make sure to use a bunch of bobbie pins to tack that wig down tight. Then you could proabably get away with someone safety pinning the hat to the mesh of the wig.


----------



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes, I'm wearing a wig cap, though my hair is pretty short and fine to begin with. Sounds like I should secure the hat to the wig (either sew or multiple safety pins), and then use more bobbie pins to hold the wig in place.

Thanks guys, I knew this forum would help me out! Now I can get back to adding some extras to my favorite of the 3 hats, and then try it out on my head again.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

When I have a hat that doesn't really fit over the wig I usually make a couple cuts (maybe 1/2 to an inch long) at the base of the hat in the back. It gives a little extra sizing, helps the hat fit over the wig and no one can see it. There are alot of great hat pins that you can buy that are made for holding a hat on. They come with different embellishments on the end that shows or of course you can add your own touch.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

pins and elmers glue it can wash out


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I wore a crown & wig last year, and just bobby pinned straight through the wig and cap to my real hair. Held very tight, even though I wore the crown at a purposefully off kilter angle.


----------



## Withered Witch (Jul 31, 2006)

Here's my suggestion. Buy a cheap head band (wide and fabric if possible) ... if it is plastic, just wind ribbon around it. Sew the witch hat to the headband. The headband should keep the hat clamped firmly to your head/wig. BTW ... the wig and witch hat will look awesome together.


----------



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks, Withered Witch, another good suggestion! A headband might actually work quite well, cause the wig is a bit out of control - I could use the band to catch and hold back some of the strands around my face. I think I might even have a band around here somewhere........


----------



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

stapler. yup.... to your skull. It really the only way to achieve the desired look. Hey... it's all for the cause, right?  (sorry, couldn't resist!)


----------



## harmonicaman (Sep 15, 2009)

Harrison Ford (and all real men) use a stapler to hold their hats on...

Image:

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:rl7xkcydfsfslM:b


----------



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

A stapler to the skull is pretty much in keeping with my skill level ...........


----------

